# My new sweet score!!



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I posted this in the tank and equipment forum but they recommended i come here, so here goes:

So I am picking up a 150 gallon tank on Sunday which is amazing as I am upgrading from a crappy 65 gal hex (check out screen name). It comes with everything from tank to water and 2 fish. However, it has a fluval 305 which in my opinion is a bit under what proper filtration calls for. My question is, what kind of route do I go as far as a filter setup? Do I go canister or wet/dry? I am also going to be looking to run about 500 total watts on the light setup and I have been looking into HO T-5's. Does anyone know where to go for that and where to get them? What kind of setups are typical for this type of tank?

I also plan on having a planted tank, black sand substrate, a powerhead, and my 3 awesome RBP's, a 4 inch pleco, and a 5 inch raphael catfish, and if my snails continue to chill then add 2 snails lol. Thanks guys!


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Well I can clear some of this up for you. 500w is a sh*t ton. Thats over 3wpg. So if thats what you want to do you have to get co2 setup also. If you use co2 cannister is the way to go.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Sweet that you got a new tank. As far as filtration, that 305 is not close enough for that 150. You need to get a bigger canister or preferably canisters for your tank. Fluval FX5 is a great filter, and any bigger Eheims are your best bet. You could also go with a couple of XP4's on your tank. Better to have too much filtration than not enough. As far as lighting, the T-5 HO is simply the hottest and best out right now. Are you wanting to put the lights under a canopy or just have them set on top of the tank? If under a canopy look for sunlight supply retrofit kits. If you want something that just hangs over top, then look for a complete light fixture. your definitely going to need CO2 for that much light, so stay away from wet dry filters cause they loose too much CO2.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I forgot who it was but they told me for a nice planted tank, I would need that much light. I must admit it seemed a bit over the top to me too!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Anything over 1.5wpg you will need Co2. You can ditch the pleco if you want to. When you get your Co2 all dialed in your tanks shouldnt have any algae at all. Plus they are little shittin machines! With sand you will also need some fertilizer tabs.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

I would say you can drop your wattage or you can buy sun tan lotion for your fish (lol) CO2 will be needed for sure. I would go with the fluval fx-5. I have one and it is the bomb.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ryanimpreza said:


> *I would say you can drop your wattage or you can buy sun tan lotion for your fish *(lol) CO2 will be needed for sure. I would go with the fluval fx-5. I have one and it is the bomb.












For sure lol
2wpg would be plenty here. Still, it would need a pressurized CO2 rig. If you don't want CO2, stay under 1.5wpg for best results.

Hope the new planted tank works out great for ya


----------

